# ST. LUCIA - Advice needed



## dreamin (Sep 19, 2011)

We have a 2 BR at the Windjammer Landing for Feb/12.  We plan to fly out of Miami and can go either non-stop to UVF or via San Juan to SLU for the same fare.  I'm sure I read somewhere on TUG that it was better to avoid the hassle of going to San Juan.  There will be 5 adults so would we be able to find transportation from UVF to the resort (will it require 2 taxis or do they have larger vans?).  We also need 2 additional nights because our flight home from UVF doesn't leave until Monday.  Any suggestions?  The hotel prices on St. Lucia are out of this world!  The island and resort looks gorgeous though.


----------



## siesta (Sep 19, 2011)

dreamin said:


> We have a 2 BR at the Windjammer Landing for Feb/12.  We plan to fly out of Miami and can go either non-stop to UVF or via San Juan to SLU for the same fare.  I'm sure I read somewhere on TUG that it was better to avoid the hassle of going to San Juan.  There will be 5 adults so would we be able to find transportation from UVF to the resort (will it require 2 taxis or do they have larger vans?).  We also need 2 additional nights because our flight home from UVF doesn't leave until Monday.  Any suggestions?  The hotel prices on St. Lucia are out of this world!  The island and resort looks gorgeous though.


 II has windjammer getaways that are priced around $1000.

Also, slu is close to the resort, uvf is about an hour and a half drive to the resort. You can take the helicopter ride to and from the resort from uvf instead of the  long car ride.


----------



## zoobiedo (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a Windjammer owner.  The closer airport is SLU (about 15 minutes drive).  If you can get good connections via San Juan I prefer that route but you will be on a small prop plane.  Otherwise fly into UVF and do the transfer.  You can get a van for all of you -- I would book ahead.  There are many taxis you can check into.  www.serenitytvl.com offers transfers or you can go on tripadvisor.com and look for recommendations -- Ben's West Coast Taxi is another option.  Just do a google search for his website.

As far as extra nights -- if you want to spend a couple of nights in Rodney Bay where you can walk to many restaurants, shopping, casino and be on a nice beach then have a look at Ginger Lily, Coco Palm (not the Kreole rooms) or Bay Gardens Beach Resort.  Alternatively you could look at Coconut Bay if you fly into UVF as it is all inclusive, reasonable and directly across the street from the airport.  There are few flights coming into St Lucia so the planes won't bother you.

Do make sure to have a couple of days clothing, bathing suits and necessities in your carry on.  You may run into delayed receipt of your luggage.  Unfortunately it happens and, hopefully, not to you but be prepared just in case.


----------



## prickler (Oct 2, 2011)

Currently at the windjammer and this place is awesome, you're going to love it. We flew to uvf and the taxi ride over was very scenic and I'd imagine most taxis drivers can provide valuable insight about the island along the way. It was almost like an added tour for first timers.

it seems that there are a lot taxi vans that can easily accommodated up to 8 adults and are easy to find with st Lucia really catering to tourists.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 2, 2011)

prickler,

Can you check on the prices to Scuba Dive there, we are trying to decided whether or not to bring out equipment and what type of diving is offered.

KT


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 2, 2011)

*Free Time*

If you get some free time and your looking for something to do for a day, check out Cosol Tours.  We did it back in 2009 and it was great. Not only do you get a great tour of the island, he feeds you island food at one of the stops, and has a van follow behind with the rum punch, beer, and water.  Next time we're down there we'll do it again.

http://www.cosol-tours.com/


----------



## dreamin (Nov 18, 2011)

*Question re occupancy #s*

My reservation is for a 2 BR 6/4, 2 bath, full kitchen unit, 96000 points.  On the WJL website it indicates that the 2 BR accommodates 2 adults & 3 children or 4 adults.  So there are 5 adults going on this trip.  I had assumed that the 2 bedrooms would accommodate 4 adults and was counting on a sofa bed for the 5th adult.  Will WJL not allow this or are they just recommending that it would be most comfortable for 4 adults?  The units are huge from what I've read. 

No unit # has been assigned.  #42 and 46 have been recommended on TUG.  Any others I could request?  A beautiful view is our #1 priority.

As for our 2 extra nights, Coconut Bay is the closest to the airport which is ideal since we have a 9 am flight.  Their rate is $365/night but I guess it would be better than doing that long drive from the north part of the island.


----------

